# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Simple Metal Layer Shifting

## kman1863

Hey guys, I've been having layer shifting issues in the x axis recently, and I've tried pretty much everything I can think of. GT2 belts are tight and have no worn-out teeth, digital pots are at 50% (which is where I've been told they're supposed to be, but feel free to correct me on that), I reflashed the firmware (board is a rev F4, by the way), all parts of printer are secure, and it doesn't seem like the x endstop is phantom triggering. Still, I get either gradually slanted parts or just outright misplaced layers (again, only in the x-axis). The first seems like a stepper current issue, but I can't figure out what, and the second seems like belt skipping, but it doesn't look like that's the case. I'm totally confused. I'm using Slic3r and Repetier. Any ideas would be awesome. Pictures to come. 
Thanks!

----------


## LambdaFF

Since you have a simple I'll rule out all dual extruder classical issues.

I think you can have this happen inn case of over extrusion : the head then keeps bumping into the print and either the print unsticks or the belt skips. You can usually notice it because the noise is very distinctive from normal operations.

Another thing to check is that both Z axis move evenly : I once saw a right Z coupler slightly untightened and the gantry could not lift evenly. It was barely noticeable at first. But since you are talking about X axis I think it is relevant as the gantry is on X axis.

Finally, have you tried to : 
- home XYZ, perform G29 and then move the head around by hand with motors disabled on control panel.
- re-home XYZ, re-perform G29 and move the head around but with control panel this time.
- lift Z 10mm, move around and check that you have 10mm everywhere.

What is PB support saying on this ?

----------


## LambdaFF

... was any of this helpful ?

----------


## danhbaisq

It is useful to myself you see.

----------


## taigamehot

> It is useful to myself you see.


you evaluate it like?

----------


## quandunglinh

I do not understand the problem you're experiencing very much.

----------

